# Kaunas vs Rangers (Ag. 0-0)



## CasinoMaister (Aug 5, 2008)

kaunas vs glasgow rangers 5.00 3.5 1.55

I will take the Rangers win here.
I dont see how they can lose to Kaunas, their backs are against the wall so they will perform better and win this.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 5, 2008)

Rangers have a big chance to enter in the groups because they will play Aalborg in next round if they win. A lot of people I know put a lot of money on them.


----------



## GamblingMaster (Aug 5, 2008)

Odds too little for Rangers, not enough for me.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 6, 2008)

what a massacre  :twisted:


----------

